# [Suche] Panasonic FPWIN Pro



## PeterEF (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Falls jemand jemanden kennt:

Für Änderungen an einer Panasonic FP-Sigma benötigt ein Kollege die Programmiersoftware FPWIN-Pro in der Version 5.1 oder höher sowie ein geeignetes Programmierkabel - da der krisengeschüttelte Kunde nicht viel hat nur mal wochenweise gemietet oder als Sonderangebot.


----------



## seeba (19 Februar 2009)

Hab leider nur ein 5.0 rumliegen. Wenn dennoch Interesse besteht, melde dich.


----------



## PeterEF (19 Februar 2009)

Dankeschön für das Angebot, der Kollege meint leider das Projekt verlange zumindest nach der Version 5.1.


----------



## seeba (19 Februar 2009)

http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/pewde/de/html/22164.php

Lässt sich wohl für umme auf 5.3 updaten.
Geb mir einfach Bescheid!


----------



## PeterEF (19 Februar 2009)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## ASEGS (20 Februar 2009)

@PeterEF

Hallo,

melde Dich  mal bei uns. Wir führen auch Panasonic. Vielleicht können wir Dir, sprich Deinem Bekannten, helfen.

Am Besten über die Zentral in der Niederlassung Köln
02234-6883501

Gruß
ASEGS


----------

